# YouTube on Kindle Fire HD? I just bought one for son for XMAS.



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Please help.  I just bought a Kindle Fire HD for my son for XMAS.  I bought it primarily so he can watch YouTube.  Now I just happened to see some google messages where they say you can't watch YouTube videos on a Kindle Fire HD.  Is that true?  I am considering returning this.

Please help.  Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PIZ said:


> Please help. I just bought a Kindle Fire HD for my son for XMAS. I bought it primarily so he can watch YouTube. Now I just happened to see some google messages where they say you can't watch YouTube videos on a Kindle Fire HD. Is that true? I am considering returning this.
> 
> Please help. Thanks.


There's a forum specific to the Kindle Fire here, you might look and see if this is discussed there. Be advised, I don't own a Fire, though I use an ipad tablet and Android phones.

I didn't believe the stories you reported about YouTube, but they appear to be true. http://www.ibtimes.com/kindle-fire-hdx-top-5-apps-you-wont-be-able-use-amazon-tablet-release-date-1416208

That suggests your son can view YouTube videos on the YouTube mobile site, but not with an app.

If you search in the Amazon AppStore for YouTube, there are several apps that look promising, but no official YouTube app, and I have no experience with them so can't vouch for 'em myself.

This may get you started, but if your question isn't answered in the Fire forum already, someone with actual fire experience will be along with more real world answers for you.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Piz, as Claw says there's a specific board for Fire questions so I've moved your query over here and hopefully you'll get the answers you need.

EDIT: you can definitely watch YouTube videos in the browser and a quick search of the Amazon appstore brings up a lot of YouTube viewers which it says are compatible with my Fire HD 1st Gen.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

PIZ, I also have the Fire HD and use TubeMate to watch YouTube videos daily. I highly recommend it.

TubeMate makes it easy to search for videos but has the same categories and homepage as the desktop version. As an added bonus you can even download videos directly to your Fire as well as create playlists.

It has over 1k reviews and a 4-star average rating.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry for posting on the wrong forum.  I'm new to kindle and to this board.  I feel better about my purchase.  Thanks.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

PIZ said:


> Sorry for posting on the wrong forum. I'm new to kindle and to this board. I feel better about my purchase. Thanks.


I own the 7 prev gen Kindle Fire HD. I just typed www.youtube.com into the Silk browser, pulled up a random youtube video, and it played fine. So I would say your fine. I use min mainly for reading, but have watched some videos on it and I have never had a problem.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

PIZ said:


> Sorry for posting on the wrong forum. I'm new to kindle and to this board. I feel better about my purchase. Thanks.


Not a problem, Piz - hopefully you'll soon find your way around here.

We have lots of interesting and helpful threads about all the different kinds of Kindles, reviews, where to get free books and apps etc and lots more besides - so I hope you decide to stick around. We're very family friendly so your son can join in too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

We even have an elephant on a trampoline!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome Piz.  This is my first stop every morning.  Yes, you can watch you tube videos on a fire.  You can get advice, books, book information and almost anything else you want to talk about has a place here.  Oh and if you accidently post something in the wrong forum, a mod will be along shortly and put it where it needs to be so no worries.
This is a fun place.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I read the TubeMate is pretty bad after the update.  Is that accurate?

If I go to the youtube homepage using silk, can I put that link on my Kindle homepage so it is only a click away?  I don't have the Kindle Fire HD opened yet, as it is a present.  I have never owned a Kindle so I am clueless.  I have been out of the technology loop for a while.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to put the link on your home page, at least I did that with my older Fire....checking...

Hmmmm....can't figure out how to do it on my HDX right now, but I know I did it on my older Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try pressing and holding on the tab in the browser; Adding to favorites should be one of the options that pops up, on the HD.  It doesn't on the HDX, sadly.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have youtube app on my Fire HD 7".  I got it through one of the other app stores, either Market1 or GetJar.  Can't remember.  I haven't used it in a while, but it worked every time I turned it on.


----------

